# Choosing a pup that likes cats?



## joe_linda88 (Aug 21, 2009)

We're looking to adopt a GSD that can get along with cats. I have a 7 year old sweet cat that loves dogs and it's really important to me that the pup can get along with her. Is it possible that a breeder would mind sort of a "test" if we were to bring our cat (in a carrier of course) and maybe see what kind of reaction the pup has to the cat (high prey drive or not).

We are extremely upset that we had to return our new pup that we had for only one week back to the breeder. She was 4 months old and the prey drive was through the roof. She bit our cat 2 times luckily both times we rescued the cat from being torn to shreds. The pup would not even go to the bathroom if she knew the cat was outside. She was without a doubt hunting down the cat. We've tried working with the dog with treats and distractions and everything under the sun. We know it doesn't happen overnight and completely didn't expect her to be trained to not kill the cat in one week. Our cat means so much to us and it just wasn't fair for the cat to go through the stress.

Luckily the breeder refunded our money and took the pup back. Although he did say "what did you expect"? He also said that ANY dog that we bring to our home will want to get at that cat. Really, I think NOT! We've had 2 dogs in the past and both LOVED the cat and slept side by side with her!!! Our close friend has a GSD that loves her cat!! I'm sorry but I don't buy that for one minute. 

My question to the forum is....how can you tell if a pup has that extreme prey drive? I don't want to make the same mistake again!!

I'm in the forum for honest and kind advice. Please no sarcastic remarks. Thank you.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

I would definitely let the breeder know right off the bat. They should be able to have some idea of what kind of prey drive the puppy will have. 
The idea that every puppy will go after you cat is ridiculous. When I brought Amadeus home his first introduction to a cat was Jazmen who was about 8 years old at the time. She gave him a couple slaps on the nose and he always had a certain amount of fear/respect/concern for her. Even as an adult he respected her and would "protect" her from other cats as she got older.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

i've always had very high prey driven dogs. Only one has wanted the cats. The rest have been fine. my last two knew very well how to play with the cats. Very gentle. Liked to chase, but never rough with them. Ever. One of my current though, she just wants to eat them and it's obvious. 

Two were introduced to cats as adults and were fine, the current was as an adult as well and doesn't hate them, but see's them as snacks, not family members. My other one will let them crawl all over her and they play quite a bit, she was raised with them as a puppy.

Prey drive can be controlled, i don't think that is the deciding factor. It will take work as a puppy though, you can't just turn them loose and expect things to be ok. Otherwise get an older dog you know is good with cats. if you don't want to put in the work with a puppy, don't get one. 

they'll take work to get along with the cats, and more than a week, and they will want to chase, it's normal.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shasta was more interested in figuring out what the cats were. She's good with cats in the house. She knows not to chase and they're family. She's weary of them because i dont trim their claws often so she knows if they slap her, she's getting hurt from it. She does want to be friends with them so badly but she doesnt know how to go about it. If i were you i would tell the breeder right off the bat that you have a cat and you would like a puppy that can coexist nicely with the cat without thinking of it in terms of dinner or snack. a good breeder will be able to match you up pretty nicely if they have a pup currently available that would fit.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think it depends on the cats, if they run, dogs will chase. 
My dogs/cats don't lay around together but the dogs respect the cats. I wish I had cats that would just hang with the dogs, but they don't. 
Many cats are just cool that way... I do believe the dog can be trained not to chase, but the cat can't be trained not to run.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

The breeder should be able to tell you which pups have extreme prey drive. I worked VERY hard with Cassidy - my previous kitty Punkin died at age 15 just a couple months after we got her, and we went 6 months without a cat. By the time I got a kitten she was a year old and very high energy. I spent months with Elvis living in a separate room, and they had supervised visits every day. Even after a year she was still very excited by him, but I no longer worried for his safety. I didn't watch them every second after that, but I also never left them alone when we were gone. 

Keefer and Halo will both herd the cats if they run, but they also won't hurt them. My cats are very dog savvy, having grown up with previous dogs, and they have lots of safe zones where they can escape to. I have a baby gate across the cat room, with their food and water, a cat tree, and the litter box.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

something tells me you don't know
how a pup reacts to a cat. my pups have always
wanted to play with the cats. the cats didn't want to
play in the begining. pups play with a cat like they
play with a pup. you have to give it time. they'll
work it out especially since your cats like dogs.
the cats will let the pup know when it's to much.
i think you're expecting way to much from a pup.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i really don't think a breeder can tell you how a 
puppy is going to react to a cat. the training
of the pup will determine how things are going to work
out.



KZoppa said:


> If i were you i would tell the breeder right off the bat that you have a cat and you would like a puppy that can coexist nicely with the cat without thinking of it in terms of dinner or snack. a good breeder will be able to match you up pretty nicely if they have a pup currently available that would fit.


----------



## joe_linda88 (Aug 21, 2009)

joe_linda88 said:


> We're looking to adopt a GSD that can get along with cats. I have a 7 year old sweet cat that loves dogs and it's really important to me that the pup can get along with her. Is it possible that a breeder would mind sort of a "test" if we were to bring our cat (in a carrier of course) and maybe see what kind of reaction the pup has to the cat (high prey drive or not).
> 
> We are extremely upset that we had to return our new pup that we had for only one week back to the breeder. She was 4 months old and the prey drive was through the roof. She bit our cat 2 times luckily both times we rescued the cat from being torn to shreds. The pup would not even go to the bathroom if she knew the cat was outside. She was without a doubt hunting down the cat. We've tried working with the dog with treats and distractions and everything under the sun. We know it doesn't happen overnight and completely didn't expect her to be trained to not kill the cat in one week. Our cat means so much to us and it just wasn't fair for the cat to go through the stress.
> 
> ...


 I do need to mention that my cat will actually lay on her back being submissive to the pup and allow the pup to smell her and get as close as it wants to. But the pup couldn't control itself and just bit her. The cat NEVER ran from the pup and she never swatted or scratched. She loves dogs so much and just wants to be friends. I sort of wish she would swat at them to warn them, but she just doesn't. The pup just stared the cat down as we held her on the leash. She wouldn't let her eyes off of her and just waiting to pounce. At one point in time she was barking at the cat just as if it were a police canine barking at a criminal. Pretty scary and pretty aggressive for a 4 month old. 

Thank you everyone for your input. I do agree it will be tough to judge a dog's prey drive towards a cat until you actually put the cat in front of it. We just don't know what to do at this point in time and it's very upsetting.


----------



## joe_linda88 (Aug 21, 2009)

I can handle some chasing of the cat. No problem. But the pup was extremely eager and driven to catch and eat. Too much for us to handle! That's the reason we had to give her back. The cat NEVER ran away. She was always laying on the deck minding her own business and wouldn't flinch when the dog would come out. So, the cat never instigated any chasing. Dog just wanted to attack her for prey.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I would skip the puppy and the breeder and adopt a dog (or puppy) who is in a foster home with a cat or cats. Find a reputable gsd rescue and go through them. 

I have a very old cat. When I adopted Rafi she was 15 and it was imperative that I find a dog who was proven good with cats. Rafi was about a year old and was living with 3 cats. I observed him in his foster home with the cats and he was great. He is wonderful with my (now 18.5 yo) cat and has been great with every cat that he's met. 

Rafi has extremely high prey and play drive and will chase things outside but is just perfect with any animal in the house (or our cat when she's in the yard with him).


----------



## joe_linda88 (Aug 21, 2009)

BowWowMeow said:


> I would skip the puppy and the breeder and adopt a dog (or puppy) who is in a foster home with a cat or cats. Find a reputable gsd rescue and go through them.
> 
> I have a very old cat. When I adopted Rafi she was 15 and it was imperative that I find a dog who was proven good with cats. Rafi was about a year old and was living with 3 cats. I observed him in his foster home with the cats and he was great. He is wonderful with my (now 18.5 yo) cat and has been great with every cat that he's met.
> 
> Rafi has extremely high prey and play drive and will chase things outside but is just perfect with any animal in the house (or our cat when she's in the yard with him).[Thank you very much for that great advice. I saw the link to Rafi and he is a beautiful dog as well as the others you've had. I can tell you are a true dog lover with a heart of gold!]


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> i really don't think a breeder can tell you how a
> puppy is going to react to a cat. the training
> of the pup will determine how things are going to work
> out.


 
i disagree. a GOOD breeder would be able to determine better which pup would probably work best. and some breeders do have other pets so that could also help in determining whether a pup might work or not. We're always told on here that a good breeder KNOWS their litter. Well this is just another instance of do they actually know? Its always going to be a chance. but letting the breeder know right off what they're looking for and explaining they have a cat can often help the situation.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

and there are some breeders who HAVE cats and let their puppies socialize around cats prior to being placed. 

All my dogs, except my aussie rescue(we had some attitude adjustments and he ended up being fine with them), had no problem with my cats or even bringing in kittens after the dogs were here.

One breeder who comes to mind is Crooked Creek, she is in Michigan I believe, but if you look for some of her past pics, you may find a cat or two in them

Masi came from a breeder who had a cat(s), and sure she wanted to chase mine for a day or so, but that wore off and she sleeps/plays with them very nicely. 

Another good suggestion is a rescue who has lived with cats. 

It sounds like you have a really nice cat and I hope you find a puppy/dog that will end up being best buds with her


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Zoe has great prey drive but adores my cat. They chase each other but Zoe never mouths her or pounces on her. They sleep together and even groom ac other so it's possible but do realize a bite can be simple mouthing and not meant to be painful. Pups bite and mouth each other all the time it's play they are used to from their litter. Your pup may have been saying hi let's play and not let me tear you to shreds. If you do get a pup separate them for the first few months until your pup has learned some bite inhibition- all pups mouth


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Keep in mind that it will very likely take a lot longer than a week for a puppy to learn to respect cats. Luna has very high prey drive and it took her months to leave the kitties alone. Puppies are playful... and a cat is a puppy-sized playmate and they don't understand that the kitty can't or won't play rough with them. 

I can't comment on whether your previous pup would've eventually learned to respect kitties, but I do think you need to give it more than a week.


----------

